# Must Have Accessories



## TurkeyBranch

Anyone have a list or could we comprise one of the "must have" accessories.
How much sewer hose, best fittings for it.
How many other hoses
leveling pads
BAL tire chocks.........that kind of stuff.

I have been buying stuff over the last month, but I am getting worried that I will end up buying stuff that is not needed and just sit and not get used. I hate to waste things.

I am hoping it will be a list of items to setup, operate and maintain the TT, *NOT* items we would pack for our use on the trip (clothes, sheets, batteries, first aid kit, etc.)


----------



## fourwalls

The best way we found to research what we need for the trailer is to use it and pick up the stuff as we need it. Just remember to take plenty of leveling and wheel blocking. We rarely used the big extension cord but it is handy when we need it. We carry 3 - 10' sections of sewer hose, and a green garden hose, and a white drinking water hose. We bought a small tool kit but rarely use it. it is another one of those things just handy to have. Good luck with your new camper. Happy camping.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

The best suggestion that I got was...Set up your camper at a camp site, with a well supplied store nearby (i.e. Wally world). For the duration of your foray, keep a small notebook nearby (ours was on the fridge) and when you need something, jot it down. Then do a run to Wally world, and set it up (for me, a big one, was small storage containers that stack or "nest" and dont shift around in transit- to hold extra bulbs, batteries, fuses, etc...) An extra power cord? check. a small 3 quart crock pot that can store under the sink? check. A small multitool (leatherman like) to keep in the cabinet or a "bag of rags" for quick clean ups? check. You get the idea... One of the handiest things I got was a little 1 gallon "wet/dry" shop vac that stores under the foot of the bed...I end up using it more than I ever thought....


----------



## puffer

The only real thing you need is BEER! With enough beer you will soon forget all the other accessories you thought you needed.


----------



## ED_RN

The beer is essential. Sounds like you have the others covered. Add several short pieces of 4x2 or 6x2 to use under the tongue and stabilizers. If you buy the lego type levelers get two sets, one is not enough some times. Make sure you have a pressure restrictor to place on the end of the water hose to protect your plumbing.


----------



## Ghosty

Of course BEER is the #1 essential for anything ... especially RV'ing... who really cares if your AC is out or your electric doesn't work if you have enough Cold Beer...

anyway though -- there is an extensive list i saw on this site somewhere a year or so back (hopefully one of the old timers can find it and link it) as to what you must have, should have, and is nice to have....


----------



## Nathan

puffer said:


> The only real thing you need is BEER! With enough beer you will soon forget all the other accessories you thought you needed.


I was just waiting for that response.









Basic essentials I would have include:

30A extension cord
2 water hoses (I have a 25 and a 50')
Sewer hose (two if you think you'll usually be using it)... I rarely have full hookups so I only have 1 hose.
Camp Axe and lighter (Have to be able to get the fire started)
Chairs (to sit in next to the fire while drinking the beer)


----------



## TurkeyBranch

OK, so as I see it, if I am reading this right, this is what I should have:

*BEER *
Extension cord (30 amp)
*BEER*
50' of water hose
*BEER*
1 standard hose (rinsing, etc.)
*BEER*
2 to 3 Sewer hoses
*BEER*
Tool kit
*BEER*
Plenty of leveling blocks
*BEER*
Chairs
*BEER*
Axe/Hatchet
*BEER*
Spare bulbs/fuses, etc.
*BEER*
Spare tire(s)
*BEER*

And of course an Ice Chest to keep the *BEER* cold if the fridge goes out.

















Forgot to add the hat that carries 2 cans of beer with a straw to your mouth for when I walk the dog.


----------



## Fanatical1

I think your ready to go camping!

I also would suggest a beer huggy, bottle opener and a corkscrew.


----------



## lobsang

HI,

I think you all are forgetting one small cooler for the BEER. For when you are siting outside.


----------



## tdvffjohn

TurkeyBranch said:


> OK, so as I see it, if I am reading this right, this is what I should have:
> 
> *BEER *
> Extension cord (30 amp)
> *BEER*
> 50' of water hose
> *BEER*
> 1 standard hose (rinsing, etc.)
> *BEER*
> 2 to 3 Sewer hoses
> *BEER*
> Tool kit
> *BEER*
> Plenty of leveling blocks
> *BEER*
> Chairs
> *BEER*
> Axe/Hatchet
> *BEER*
> Spare bulbs/fuses, etc.
> *BEER*
> Spare tire(s)
> *BEER*
> 
> And of course an Ice Chest to keep the *BEER* cold if the fridge goes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add the hat that carries 2 cans of beer with a straw to your mouth for when I walk the dog.


By George, I think he s got it


----------



## GlenninTexas

Here's my list, add or subtract as you need.

Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydraulic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
caulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights
Duct tape
Tarp

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Aspirin or Tylenol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counter space outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wow...you now have a HUGE list of stuff to get/bring.

Don't forget to bring a pad of paper and a pen. This way you can write down what YOU really need.


----------



## clarkely

regular 14 amp ext chords
30A extension cord
2 Drinking water hoses (I have a 2- 25')
1 regular hose
2 Sewer hose's and coupler for them and 1 connector for dumping connection
1 Clear sewer connection so you can see that you have clean water coming out to complete dumping.
Camp Axe and lighter
Chairs
Set of tools (wrenches / sockets / duck tape)
Chocks
bunch of 2 x 12 x 12 blocking for jacks & Levelers for wheels
3 -4 25 ft cables and splicers or junctions
suntan lotion
bug spray
John Martin's hot dogs with Hot peppers onion and cheese inside of them.............Meal on a stick......







no bun needed








Gas for that generator

Hope that helps.......


----------



## bobTHEbuilder

puffer said:


> The only real thing you need is BEER! With enough beer you will soon forget all the other accessories you thought you needed.


I like the way you think







. but to help out and be somewhat useful.

I always have a 6ft hose and a 10ft extension hose available with aluminum stands. 
6ft for normal dumping and 10ft for when well 6ft isn't enough.

Hopefully that helps out a bit. Both hoses are of the slinky type to help with storage.


----------



## Troy n Deb

GlenninTexas said:


> Here's my list, add or subtract as you need.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> 
> RV Accessories
> These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip.
> Some are essential, others are nice to have.
> 
> Electrical
> 30 Amp extension cord
> extra fuses 15, 20 amp
> 25' medium duty outdoor extension cord
> 
> Plumbing
> 20' sewer line (good quality)
> 45 degree fitting
> Variable size sewer connection fitting
> 20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
> "Y" connector for hose bib
> Water hose pressure regulator
> Water filter
> Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
> Tank disinfectant
> Hose nozzle
> "J" connector (hose to city water connection)
> 
> Emergency Equip.
> jack for trailer (hydraulic bottle type or scissor jack)
> lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
> torque wrench
> small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
> Teflon plumbers tape
> caulk
> Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
> 50' nylon rope
> road flares or emergency roadside markers
> Rain poncho or rain suit
> 12v air pump
> flashlights
> Duct tape
> Tarp
> 
> Cooking
> Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
> flatware and cooking utensils
> pans and skillets
> serving/carrying tray
> BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
> BBQ utensils and lighter
> a good knife
> cutting board
> plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
> coffee maker with filters
> toaster
> mixer
> blender - for margaritas and such
> griddle
> dish towels
> oven mitt
> 
> Sleeping
> Sheets
> Blankets
> Pillows
> 
> Bathing
> Towels
> soap, shampoo, conditioner
> Tooth brushes and paste
> Shaving gear
> hairdryer
> Everyone should have their own separate travel kit
> toilet paper (RV type)
> 
> Clothing
> set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
> rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes
> 
> Medical
> First aid kit with normal items
> Aspirin or Tylenol
> upset stomach medicine
> meat tenderizer (for stings)
> sunscreen
> 
> Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
> Spices
> Cooking Oil
> powdered drink mix
> sugar
> flour
> tea bags
> Salt & Pepper
> 
> Other (Inside)
> Throw rugs
> trash can liner bags
> paper towels and napkins
> paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
> air freshener
> games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
> cleaning supplies
> dish soap
> tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
> broom
> Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
> plastic bucket
> toilet brush
> fly swatter
> sponges
> DVD player and some movies
> outside radio
> matches or stick lighter
> 
> Other (Outside)
> outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
> Awning de-flappers and tie downs
> lawn chairs
> small folding end table
> folding table for cooking counter space outside
> plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
> cooler for beverages outside
> small step (7") for ingress/egress
> squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
> small step ladder


I think that about does it. everything you have in the house and double it and put in the camper. Use it for a year. whatever you don;'t use take it out!

What about the Y-pipe for the sewer hose Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## gzaleski

lobsang said:


> HI,
> 
> I think you all are forgetting one small cooler for the BEER. For when you are siting outside.


Small cooler?????????????


----------



## egregg57

I got one! make sure you have a spare belt for your TV engine! i remember a trip back from a Rally not too many years ago when someone (ahem...) snapped thier serpentine belt....

Kinda neat to see 10 Outbacks pulled over on the side of the road though!


----------



## SLO250RS

If you use the lynx levelers get the smooth caps for them it makes things a little easier and gives a little more height.I'll throw this out also a truck tire plug kit you just never know when a tire will pick up a screw or some sharp object,at least you will be able to get back on the road and get the tire replaced.


----------

